# hypothyroidism and pregnancy - when to have a blood test?



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

I have had an underactive thyroid for 22 years and currently take levothyroxine 125mg daily.  I have just had a BFP following a 3rd IVF cycle.  I know that pregnancy may affect thyroid levels.  When should I have a blood test to check my TSH levels?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It needs to get checked regularly throughout pregnancy as requirement changes as pregnancy progresses. Off top of head monthly rings a bell but not sure exactly as not my area of expertise. GP will be able to advise so best book in to see them and /or midwife soon.


Congrats on your BFP


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your help.


----------

